# human needs dog training



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I need a bit of a vent at the moment. My husband just came home from work heated because of a story about a dog he heard at work. We are major dog lovers and this made me want to smack this lady. 
Her husband bought a dog for them, a purebred Black labrador for $1,200 dollars and had him fixed and put through obedience school. The poor man came to work desperate to find this dog a home and of course, since everyone knows we are dog lovers he went to my husband first and let out his feelings about the situation in hopes that we could take him. I already have three furry monsters who have control of my house, lol. One weighs 65 pounds. I couldn't have another big dog. I'd be crazy. well, crazier... 
His wife told him after he spent all that money that the dog now has to go or she was going to drop him off at the pound because he is disobedient. What she calls disobedient is the dog got out of his bed and walked over to his water bowl and got a drink, the dog then looked out the front door window and went back to sleep. The dog apparently has to ask permission to get a drink of water? This woman has some issues. I like what another guy who works with them said. He said that he ought to go to his wife and tell her SHE is no longer allowed to get a drink or get out of bed without his permission and see how she likes being thirsty. Luckily my husband talked a really nice man at the workplace into taking the poor pooch. Oh my goodness, When I think about how many humans should have to pass an intelligence course before owning a dog....


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, that's ridiculous! 

I had a Standard Poodle for 11yrs and don't know a lot about Labs but I know they are notorious for eating/swallowing bizarre objects. I also know that they are HUNTING DOGS, so need regular exercise. I think Labs also frequently keep their "puppy-ness" well after other dogs have matured and settled down.

For that crazy woman to complain about a dog who is apparently being a mature, settled dog is outrageous. Eating the couch, leaping on guests, soiling in the house, etc. are reasons to *possibly* be frustrated, but at yourself for not giving proper training, not at the dog for being a DOG!

Sigh. I miss my crazy SPoo boy.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> Oh my goodness, When I think about how many humans should have to pass an intelligence course before owning a dog....



... or choosing a spouse.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Aw, the poor dog sounds like a doll. I hope he finds a great home. It sounds like a dog from Bench lines and they are often much much less hyper then a hunting lines dog. I wish I could take him, I wouldn't keep him as I don't need a Labrador or any breed other then a Rottweiler but I would love to find him the home he deserves, not let him with this fruit cake of an owner.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I really really wish that all people had to have to have licenses to own any kind of animal, including fish and stick insects. I don't care what it do to the pet industry. It would be worth it to prevent cruetly, neglect (whether deliberate or through ignorance) and abandonment.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with you all. My experience with labs though has been amazing. I don't have one currently. My pooch list is border terrier mix, basset/beagle mix and a aussie shepard/collie mix. I grew up with labs. One was a nut lol who liked to drink french fry oil and barf all over the house and the other is a mellow beauty. They are one of my favorite breeds but my house is full. I do believe the husband helped the poor man out and helped him find this beautiful boy a home. I do wonder how this guy got mixed up with such a nasty minded woman. I don't get how you could think that the poor animal has to ask your permission to get a drink. I pity their children if they ever had any. I could see her putting a kid up for adoption for going to the bathroom without asking. aweful. The outlook is good for this fella though. The guy that is making plans to take him is very sweet from what my husband thinks of him. The hubby is going to be there for the guy though because he has apparently never owned a dog and has no kids so could be an issue. If worse comes to worse I will make room for him and rehome him. *sigh* he would have to join my butterball puppys and get spoiled to death. For instance, my doggys own the couch and they sleep in a king sized bed with me.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Aus said:


> ... or choosing a spouse.


Ha ha ha! So very true :rofl:

I'm glad that the dog found a good home. What a witch!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep, the nice man my husband talked to took him home! good ending. I do think we are going to keep ourselves available in case he can't handle it. To me this dog sounds great. I mean how often are you going to get a dog that is fixed, trained and a purebreed?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Yep, the nice man my husband talked to took him home! good ending. I do think we are going to keep ourselves available in case he can't handle it. To me this dog sounds great. I mean how often are you going to get a dog that is fixed, trained and a purebreed?


And an all around love sponges with tails of terror


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Ask permission for a drink? Sounds like she has some power control issues. Or maybe she was watching Cesar Millan. I feel bad for her husband. 
Idiot.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea it seemed a bit much. I am currently looking at my bassett asleep on the couch and my aussie shepard laying by my feet. I think she would probably think I am terrible because they roam the house. I just hope she never has a kid. if she does then wow:shock:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm glad to see the puppy found a good home. Labs are balls of energy. I grew up with a wonderful yellow lab and currently have an old black lab and a black lab-mix (she was a side of the road rescue so we really don't know what she is). They are great and loyal dogs, but do need some training. But I think that goes without saying for all animals. The cats are trained to use the littler box and not scratch the furniture. The dogs are house trained, leash-trained, not allowed in certain rooms or upstairs, and the young one even knows a few tricks. Maybe you should get her a robo-dog instead. ;-) It won't do anything without her command.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Glad the dog found a home where he can be a dog. Maybe her husband needs to buy her a robot next. I feel bad for any other "pets" or kids they decide to get. 
_Mein Fuhrer_ much?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Obedience classes arent a magic pill. The owner must exhaust a dog's drives in order to have a happy dog. The book Dog Training for Dummies is the best book ever! Its a great starter book in understanding a dog's psychology and needs. Dogs are not humans, and they dont respond to HUMAN expectations. WE need to understand them and work alongside their instincts and drives. IF someone has little time to devote to a dog and making sure they get plenty of mental stimulation and exercise... a LAB is not a good choice...


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

that was the issue. She wanted to get rid of the dog because it got up and got a drink of water. That is uncalled for. If you take a pet you should be devoted to taking care of them not just expecting only obedience courses to work. It's just sad to me that a thirsty animal isn't allowed to get a drink of water and lay back down. There was nothing wrong with the dogs behavior. Just the persons. Good thing is the dog is rehomed and the issue is over. He has found a home with a wonderful owner. I may look into that book you mentioned..... My border terrier is a brat. :lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The thing I learned from terriers is that omgtheycangoallday!letsgoforanotherwalk!youwannaplaychase?illgetmyballandwegoagain!comeon!you'retooslow!hurryhurryhurry!

Just take him to a park and let him run for hours!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I resorted to walks on the bike trail behind my house and running him on the treadmill. He loves the treadmill. It's awefully cute because he can do it on his own but I am always so afraid to let him get on it without a leash in case he stops walking. I am currently trying to get my aussie and my bassett on treadmill but they aren't so thrilled about.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

You pegged my boy perfect by the way :lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I love terriers. All types, wire coat and smooth coat!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know what type of coat he has. He's a border terrier mix. He looks like a border terrier.


----------

